# Fergusons awarded order for two Calmac ferries



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

In late August it was announced Fergusons of Port Glasgow were the preferred bidders to construct two new Ro-Pax ferries for Caledonian Macbrayne, today the contract was signed by the Scottish Government.

From Inverclyde Now: http://www.inverclydenow.com/photos...r-clyde-shipbuilding-as-ferry-contract-signed

On the back of the Cammell Laird/BAS announcement, it's not been a bad week for UK shipbuilding.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Aye,that is good news..too easy to forget the shipyards and boat builders these days but looking good for the future.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

Given the current closures I wonder who will supply the steel.China?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Biggles Wader said:


> Given the current closures I wonder who will supply the steel.China?


Understand your concern but the material cost of steel in a ship is not that significant with respect to the overall cost of construction . Derek


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Derek Roger said:


> Understand your concern but the material cost of steel in a ship is not that significant with respect to the overall cost of construction . Derek


Fair point Derek, but the quality of the steel supplied might be an issue later on. 

Regards,
Roy.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

hpoe its better than some of the woodworking tools they selling the pound shop 
ok if you are cutting butter or using balsa wood other wise useless


----------

